# Every single Deutsche Gramphone current and upcoming releases on LP



## Albert7

http://www.deutschegrammophon.com/en/cat/result?SearchString=&SEARCH_OPTIONS=&ART_ID=&COMP_ID=&ALBUM_TYPE=LP&IN_XXSERIES=&GENRE=&IN_XXPQ=&sort=newest_rec&utm_source=DeutscheGrammophon150515&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=DG+News+May+2015+%232&utm_content=UMGUK7545-405432

If anyone cares about DG releases on vinyl, this is it.


----------



## Baregrass

Albert7 said:


> http://www.deutschegrammophon.com/en/cat/result?SearchString=&SEARCH_OPTIONS=&ART_ID=&COMP_ID=&ALBUM_TYPE=LP&IN_XXSERIES=&GENRE=&IN_XXPQ=&sort=newest_rec&utm_source=DeutscheGrammophon150515&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=DG+News+May+2015+%232&utm_content=UMGUK7545-405432
> 
> If anyone cares about DG releases on vinyl, this is it.


Bunch of stuff there! I saw 2 Anne Sophie Mutter LP's, some of the Mercury Living Presence sets, Mendelssohn's #3, and Pete Townsed's Quadrophenia of all things.


----------



## Albert7

No kidding... apparently DG is the only classical label to recognize the resurgence on vinyl which is making a huge comeback today. I really am pining away for many of those releases.


----------



## PlaySalieri

what are the new pressings like?


----------



## Albert7

stomanek said:


> what are the new pressings like?


flawless and exceptional. So far I only own the album Duo with Grimaud and Gabetta from 2012. Still engineered to perfection like BMW.


----------



## Baregrass

I would like to get the 2 Anne-Sophie Mutter LP's. I would really like some of the box sets but just too rich for my blood!


----------



## Albert7

Baregrass said:


> I would like to get the 2 Anne-Sophie Mutter LP's. I would really like some of the box sets but just too rich for my blood!


I just ordered Mutter Dvorak album on LP and it came through. I promise to photograph it when it's paid for.

No diggity... I love the album art and it makes it feel happy.


----------



## Guest

It's a pity that they are so expensive, though.


----------



## GraemeG

You've got your anti-static mats and disc cleaners and stylus brushes all ready?
Tracking how many hours the stylus has had until it needs replacement (500 max remember)?
And don't re-play an LP immediately; there's increased wear & tear until the vinyl has 'recovered' from the transient brittleness caused by the passage of the stylus.
Clean your LP properly before you play it, and again immediately afterwards before you carefully stack it away, and vertically, not leaning to one side.
And it'll still pick up dust, and develop clicks and pops.

Yeesh. People will be going back to bakelite phones next.
cheers,
GG


----------



## Baregrass

Kontrapunctus said:


> It's a pity that they are so expensive, though.


They are expensive but then I remembered what LP's were costing back in the late 60's and early 70's and an equivalent price today would be 30 to 50 dollars. I see that they offer it in a 24 bit flac download as well.


----------



## Albert7

Actually I have ordered both the Mutter Dvorak album and the Grimaud Brahams piano concerto albums on vinyl at Randy's.

I haven't seen those yet in person but when I get them home I will archive here to show. And they are expensive to boot!

Luckily they have download codes for them.


----------



## Baregrass

Albert7 said:


> Actually I have ordered both the Mutter Dvorak album and the Grimaud Brahams piano concerto albums on vinyl at Randy's.
> 
> I haven't seen those yet in person but when I get them home I will archive here to show. And they are expensive to boot!
> 
> Luckily they have download codes for them.


Albert, I thought I saw where you can also get a digital download as well. True?


----------



## Albert7

Baregrass said:


> Albert, I thought I saw where you can also get a digital download as well. True?


Yes, this is a download code card that came with DG Duo LP that I bought.










PS I used the download code already.


----------



## Triplets

There are a lot of good DG records made through the years, but amongst the major labels, and ones that acquired a prestige status, you would would surprised how many turkeys they also made. Most of their lps from the mid 60s to the mid 80s had little or no bass. Karajan himself liked to adjust playback levels and mixes and many of his interventions could be disasterous.
The DG label is not a guarantee of quality. Thier surfaces were quiet, but in the digital age, that has become irrelevent.


----------



## bigshot

I think the DGG online vinyl store includes LPs from other labels too.


----------



## Albert7

Triplets said:


> There are a lot of good DG records made through the years, but amongst the major labels, and ones that acquired a prestige status, you would would surprised how many turkeys they also made. Most of their lps from the mid 60s to the mid 80s had little or no bass. Karajan himself liked to adjust playback levels and mixes and many of his interventions could be disasterous.
> The DG label is not a guarantee of quality. Thier surfaces were quiet, but in the digital age, that has become irrelevent.


Yep I agree... some DG performances suck actually but at least they risk all types of stuff. And no complaints about what they do.


----------



## Baregrass

bigshot said:


> I think the DGG online vinyl store includes LPs from other labels too.


That they do. Decca and Mercury Classics as well.


----------



## Baregrass

Albert7 said:


> Yes, this is a download code card that came with DG Duo LP that I bought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS I used the download code already.


Thanks. I was going to buy the Mendelssohn Scottish LP but one of the reviewers on Amazon said his copy was very noisy.


----------



## Albert7

Baregrass said:


> Thanks. I was going to buy the Mendelssohn Scottish LP but one of the reviewers on Amazon said his copy was very noisy.


I never go by Amazon reviews to determine whether to buy something. Who knows what type of record player he was using?


----------



## bigshot

Why are you posting your personal redemption code? Are you not planning to use it?


----------



## bigshot

If you do use it, get ready to have your whole account at DGG shut down.


----------



## DavidA

Don't remind me of the horrors of vinyl! Carefully putting your LP away only next time to get it out and find it had somehow got more clicks and pops! Please! Whatever the faults with CD their ease of use and general resistance to wear is a blessing!


----------



## Baregrass

Albert7 said:


> I never go by Amazon reviews to determine whether to buy something. Who knows what type of record player he was using?


That's true. I might try it. At least with Amazon I can return it if it is bad.


----------



## Albert7

bigshot said:


> Why are you posting your personal redemption code? Are you not planning to use it?


Already redeemed of course . Got the mp3 backup on a laptop.


----------

